# Board and Train



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I would seek out an in home trainer vs a board & train. Someone that can witness the behavior & address it in the environment where the issue is occurring. Many board & train facilities do not use positive methods. Personally if I can't be there to supervise my dog no way will anyone else be training him. Look for a behaviorist or perhaps there is someone from the facility where you attended classes. I agree that it needs to be addressed quickly.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I totally agree with poolann. A good in home private trainer will be able to assess why you are getting the behaviors that are problematic for you and address them in the context of where they occur. Most importantly the trainer will work hands on with you to help you to manage on your own. I often get service requests for board and train, but always turn them down. For one thing I don't want to bring someone else's problems into my house, but most of the time I also don't think that board and train will solve the problems the people are having with their dogs. You could try looking on the APDT website to find a trainer. If not a behaviorist, at least find someone who is CPDT-KA certified.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

The problem with board and train is that the dog will behave for the people who train him... which will not be you. It really is better to have a trainer work with you in the environment the dog will be living in, so that you will be learning along with your dog. The truth of the matter is... you created your out of control dog, and you need to learn how to bring him back under control. If you physically can not train your dog, then perhaps a boarding situation might help, but even then I would prefer to see you take the time to work with a trainer yourself. If you do resort to the board and train, make sure that you are given several sessions of lessons so that you will know how to work with your pre-trained dog. Meanwhile start keeping a chart that details how much exercise your dog is actually getting, what kind of food he is eating, and talk about who is responsible for the dog... that way when you meet with a trainer you will have your dog's schedule all charted out. Best of luck to you.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

It's hard when you're supposedly doing all the right things and not getting the desired results. I've taken him to 3 sets of obedience classes which were all 4-5 weeks long. I've followed the methods for discouraging jumping. I've had 2 other large breed dogs before that I successfully trained and I also currently have 2 pugs. This is my first Spoo, so maybe that's the difference. I spoke with a home trainer, but she, of course, couldn't guarantee how long the training would take to see results. I've put in so much time and money already I really don't feel taking several months is acceptable at this point. Like I said it's a safety issue. These are the credentials of the board and train person: Professional Certified Dog Trainer and Canine Behavior Specialist; IACP (International Association of Canine Professionals) Professional Member
This is definitely not my first choice, but the latest incidents are making me look at this as an option.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

fuzzymom, you're in a tough spot and what i think i'm hearing is that underneath it all you are afraid you will come to a point where the last option is to give up your dog. so if you think board and train is where you might end up in preference to that, i can sympathize. is there any way you can assure yourself that the trainer is one you can trust? references from other clients? ability to visit and observe training sessions of other dogs, etc? have you been able to find a veterinary behaviorist to discuss this option? i wouldn't send my dog away without knowing he is healthy and not suffering from some underlying condition. i would also prefer a reference for the trainer from a veterinary behaviorist. it's no guarantee, but it's the extra mile i would be willing to go if possible.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Please don't feel bad. I bet you didn't have a four year old child when you had the other two large dogs... We all do the best we can with the circumstances we are facing. It's just that so many of us have seen the bad side of the board and train situation. It also tends to be very expensive for a dog that minds the trainer. You will make the best decision that you can possibly make and you are gathering information from many sources. Honestly, board and train is still better than throwing in the towel and rehoming. At least you will have tried every possible solution. I had a GSD that I took to an obedience class every year for ten years, and then I let him have a break for his last six years. I know how you feel. I have been there. Just do your best for your dog, for your family and for you!


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh no I would never give up a pet! And Sage is a good dog the majority of the time. He's a member of my family and I would never put him in a situation that I didn't feel was safe. I actually have a dog walking business and so it's tough that I can take on clients that have difficult to walk dogs and have success with them, but not my own. However, 2 of the dogs I walk have used board and train and they are a joy to walk.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Ha! He's sitting here right now good as gold looking at me like "What are you talking about Mom? I'm a perfect angel!"


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm not a fan of sending the dog away for training. There are several reasons for this, some of which were already mentioned.


When your dog is jumping around, biting and barking at you when you put your shoes on, it's because he's developed a behavior chain...that anticipation of the thing he doesn't like...your leaving. One thing that can help with this is to put your shoes on, jiggle your car keys, like you're leaving but then don't leave. Go do something around the house you usually do, watch tv, go on your computer, do the dishes. Do those things you do that lead up to the thing he doesn't do, but mix things up. Do this several times a day. Don't make any kind of fuss when you do leave. Don't speak to him. Just leave. 

There are also exercises you can do to help him get use to your being gone. Turn on music_ NOT _when you're going to leave because that music, instead of being soothing becomes a predictor of your leaving and can be a conditioned "punisher." Turn it on when you're home and things are pleasant for him. Leave for a few seconds into another room or out on your porch and come back right away. Turn on the music when you're inside. Turn it off when you go. Make several reps of this, increasing your length of absence gradually. After some time...I don't know what to tell you there...when you leave, you can turn on the music and see if it will be a soothing signal instead of a predictor of aloneness. I wouldn't do the same thing every time. 

He's going to need to learn a good, solid _don't rush out the door _thing. I wouldn't call it a stay because you can't expect him to stay the whole time you're gone. lol. You can do this. Get a good trainer who uses reward based methods. Look at some videos from Kikopup. She's got some great ideas. Is there a way to put up a baby gate so he can't get close to the door you go out? A helper might be useful where he/she holds your dog on a leash when you go out and gets him interested in something else, rewards for showing disinterest in your leaving. 

Anyhow, these things you can get help with from a good in home trainer. Be careful who you pick. Some trainers call themselves PR trainers and they're not...they wind up ruining dogs, especially sensitive ones by using intimidation tactics and punishment on an already worried dog. 

You can do this. Don't give up. This is normal stuff for rambunctious dogs. It will simmer down with age and with some training. You just need some tools, that's all. Hang in there.


----------



## ROHAN-K9mm (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a lovely little devil of a Mini who sounds just like what you are dealing with. I have had Standard poodles for 40 years, one or two at a time. I have had toy rescues who had charming manners .I have put obedience titles on them and done the K9 good citizen program since it started.Thay have all been lovely.I have trained horses for goodness sakes. This charming little hood is different. He was very reactive - happy to see other dogs that all he would do in class was bark and fight to escape me to play with them. I went to the Karen Prior website and looked for a trainer who was a gradute of the KPAcademy. I found one and have been working with her in my home. The jumping and barking at the door is much improved. NO barking, and a little bouncing off leash, but he will sit . I try to keep him on a leash when the door opend, and his behavior is almost where I want it. The other behaviors are much improved . This morning he walked quietly on leash to the mailbox pissed on a tree, and sat when a car came up the road. He wants to train and tries to talk me into it when ever he can. It is important for the trainer to see him in his own house, because that is where the most bothersome problems are, and what he has to learn to do first.
Maddan waits quietlly when we go out the door now, but we are very careful as he wants a car like a teen age boy and is willing to catch one for himself. My trainer has been here 6 times 3 weekly and at 2-3 week intervals as she lives at a distance and I see the light at the end of the tunnel. What you are dealing with is behavior and that can be changed. It will take a lot of work, in 5min. sessions . I can get him to walk on a loose leash in the house by my side. He targets my hand and we got a lot of improved behavior as i can stop something 'bad' he is doing aand replace it with touching my hand. Find a Trainer who uses positive reinforcement and has had professional training. You have a teen age male who happens to be a poodle. Trainers who are focused on "Being Alpha" are going to have trouble with using force on a Spoo. You have to show him a way to like doing what you want, and want to work with you. There is a wonderful book called "When Pigs Fly" 
which helped me very much. There is hope. Do not send him away without trying the book and the trainer. I am part way to my goal with this dog, and the difference in his behavior and attitude is remarkable . It is late and I cant spell , good night and keep trying.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Your reply made me laugh. He definitely is a teenage boy! I will check out the book, thanks.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

If I may make a suggestion for the moment, when visitors come over, crate him first so he does not have a chance to jump up on them.

Also, if you are comfortable stating the city where you live, I will be happy to look up a CPDT-KA trainer on the APDT website for you. That credential is a solid one and means the person has had some independent verification of knowledge and capabilities.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I *love* When Pigs Fly! What a great book . Had to return it to the library before I finished it and it's clearly one to buy and keep. I think it really helped improve my relationship with Oliver.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

This trainer was on the APDT finder website, and she has some articles at her website. If you scroll down to this one "Setting the Stage for Training", she specifically mentions at least one issue you're experiencing. Perhaps a call to this trainer might help?

Dog Training Articles by Lyn Morninstar, Dog and Puppy Trainer, Ft. Myers, Southwest Florida.


----------



## ROHAN-K9mm (Nov 20, 2011)

When Pigs Fly > Amazon>kindle e-books >iphone = positive reinforcement for me. I can sit and re read parts when I get discouraged 
;-)


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

I was just revisiting this thread and feeling happy at how much progress we've made. I just ended up reading, watching videos and doing it myself. He's not perfect, but he's made huge progress. Thanks again for all the advice! I think he would do well if given a job to do. I'm thinking of doing nose work because he seems very interested in hunting things in the bushes constantly, lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's my sweet boy :grinning:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am thrilled to see this update. All too often we forget to let everyone know when we have a happy ending. I am glad you got there as a team too. I am sure this has been a great bonding experience for the two of you.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Such fantastic news, Fuzzymom . You should be very, very proud of yourself (and your boy)!! Huge congratulations!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, it sounds like not only did you see the light at the end of the tunnel, you lit it up! LOL! All is GOOD!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awesome news! Way to go! You two make a great team.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Some dogs do not respond well to positive only reinforcement. Most experienced trainers use some degree of negative reinforcement. Just saying NO! and meaning it is negative and can be effective. Dogs and children who are conditioned to believe that there are no consequences for bad behavior, will behave badly. Standard poodles are a headstrong breed and can get away from you if they think they can do so without consequence. Here's hoping all is now well for you all.
Eric.


----------

